# How can I improve the curb appeal?



## Amanda21 (Apr 8, 2009)

I recently inherited this house and would like to make some improvements to it before trying to sell it. I don't have much money to spend (ie to buy a new roof), so what are some minor things that will make a big impact. I plan on getting some bushes in front of the house, planting some colors. My big problem is the roof. It's a burnt orange color and I feel it really limits the potential of the house. I want to get away from all of the brown (garage door, front door, gutters, windows. Is there another, brighter, color that could be used in place of brown that would go well with the roof and brick?

Here is a picture of the house: http://i43.tinypic.com/28k1o4.jpg

The inside is in great shape- newly remodeled, so it's just the exterior I'm having trouble with.

thanks for any help, in advance!


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

i dont know your location but in todays market,i would just plant some bushes with color and clean it up ***** and spam, let the buyer put the money if he wants too. 

todays market you will not get back much for what you put in the flipin thing is done for now. 

if your market is strong then throw a gable over the door, or 2 gables over the windows, put on better color roofing and that will dress up the plain roof. 3-4k depending on your area.

something to this effect just on the roof


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

The picture is a bit hard to see what all is going on, but the first thing I thought as far as curb appeal would be to add 3 posts in the front, one on each side of the entry way, the third near the garage, with a railing between the garage and next post. If that is a plant bed in that area, fill it with concrete to create a small sitting porch (of course I can't see how far the roof over hang is.) If the overhang will not allow a covered porch, then just the two posts beside the entry way but still make a sitiing area to the left of the entry way. And two planter boxes under the right two windows of the house to bring the level down to be even with the widows on the left. 
Just a thought for what I can see from the one pic.
Brett


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

With todays housing market you will be lucky to get any $$ back on improvements
Are houses selling in your area?
One on our street has been marked down $60k & hasn't sold
I'd paint the front door, & plant some flowers


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Paint the door, and put two iron urns with tall trees in and another one on the side of the garage.

Or you can fill the urns with spring flowers.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Since your windows are high, you don't need a view. I'd enlarge the walkway to door by 4-6', build a 5' cedar fence to create a private entrance where the table chair set cold sit, on an enlarged patio with lots of planter boxes. A trellis with a clematis or other vine attached to the end of the fence. Block some of that brick, high windows. Two Ibervities or conical evergreens in big pots on each side to give some balance to the big garage door. Two foot flower beds next to the drive, both sides. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

The house appears to be a pretty straight forward starter type home. I wouldn't sink a lot of money into it because you may not recoup your investment. The landscaping suggestions are good ideas. 

With this size and type of home, the price is what will bring people into the door. From there, make sure everything is clean, organized, and any repair items are addressed.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know anything about it but have seen a compound like paint applied to colour shingles. 
I agree on breaking up the long lines with shrubs or potted trees. I would also neutralize the brown with a new shade of paint. See if you can find a shade of paint to tone down the almond and brown contrast and liven up the vegetation...
Nice inheritance, would make a desirable rental wouldn't it?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

User hasn't been back since posting
Probably forgot to bookmark the site


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wouldn't she get emails notifying her of the responses?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Wouldn't she get emails notifying her of the responses?


Only if they turn that on
By default it is off when you sign up
I see a lot of people that post once & are never back
In looking at other boards they have posted the same question on every board they can find :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, they forget which forums they posted on.

I heard about someone who opened savings accounts at several banks and later couldn't remember which banks their accounts were at. 

Imagine that phone call:

"Hello, Bank of America? Do you have any of my money?"

Oops, didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Amanda21 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been back several times to get some better pictures. I'm hoping to throw some paint on it, like someone else said, to break up the brown and...ugly orange/almond color. Now I'm just feeling rather limited as to what colors go with brown and almond. Any suggestions? 

I'm definitely going to take the suggestions of getting some bushes planted on the bare side of the house. 

Thanks again for the help, I love soaking in the ideas!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Amanda21 said:


> I'm definitely going to take the suggestions of getting some bushes planted on the bare side of the house.


 Amanda, The folks over at Landscaping will have some good ideas:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/


----------

